# New Cumberland Dam



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Fished below the dam, caught more walleyes that sauger. All hit twisters with jigheads.

     

Rich


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice looking eyes. Hope they're biting Friday night.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice job looks like fun! I cant wait until this deer season over or at least tags filled then I will be joining u guys!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Fished 7-10am on Thanksgiving morning with a buddy. We caught 8 walleye, 8 sauger, 1 white bass, and 1 quillback. Only one 'eye was >18". Had to work for the bites; caught them on a variety of lures from grubs to shad raps. Switching it up seemed to be the key--2 or 3 fish on a lure before you had to alter color or style of offering.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Fished NC dam Sunday afternoon from 12:45-6pm with a buddy. Caught 6 walleye to 23", 5 sauger, 1 SMB, and 10 white bass between the two of us. The sun was shining and weather warm, but the wind gusted to 25+ mph or more upstream (from SSW) and made it difficult to control jigs up to 1/2oz. Had some difficulty contacting river bottom until the sun went down and winds died along with.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Fished below NC again today--bundled up of course! Fished 2-6pm from rocks and the wall. For the most part, fishing was slow. The water was mostly clear, despite 15.5ft reading on the gauge. Air was < 30F. Ended up catching 11 walleye (including a 22" and 26"), 3 sauger, and 5 white bass between my buddy and me. As in the past few weeks, no single pattern produced. Changing up colors, depths, locations, and retrieves was key. Bright colors did well today in the 3-4" range. 

Snake69, I saw you there, but didn't realize it was you until someone who was talking to you about OGF came over and talked to me. I was way down on the rocks when you were up on the wall; by the time I made it back up there, you had left.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

fished NC yesterday most of the day with a buddy, caught 5 keepers between 15 & 21 inches. Biggest fish was 3 lbs. caught 5 walleys and 3 sauger all together. Had to continously change color combinations to entice a strike. Extremely slow retrieve of course. early morning was the best time.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

eyecatcher929 said:


> fished NC yesterday most of the day with a buddy, caught 5 keepers between 15 & 21 inches. Biggest fish was 3 lbs. caught 5 walleys and 3 sauger all together. Had to continously change color combinations to entice a strike. Extremely slow retrieve of course. early morning was the best time.


Were you using minnows? I have found sometimes they really help! On the other hand it doesnt seem to make any difference at all!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

no we didnt use any minnows. I am not really one to use live bait if i can help it, i like the challenge of trying to figure out what they want without it being natural. Sometimes i do, but i try to avoid it. Some other guys have been somewhat sucessful using them there this winter but not much more than we have.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

we fished there agian yesterday morning from 5:30 to 10:00 and never had a single strike. My opinion is the water level might be to low. We seem to have more sucess when it is a little higher in december and lower in the later months of spring. Also the 400 barges that came 1 after another didnt help at all and kept the current switching every 15 min. Maybe try it agian next week sometime. Might even get some minnows.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Went 2 wks ago, water level about like now...did great. Last week, water high, fishing sucked. Will be there tomorrow(maybe Sat) and hoping for lots of action. Tim, (Jntracoastal) heard you were there, sorry I missed you....


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey snake, how ya been,,how is the missus? hope all is well and gonna be a good Christmas for ya...old the wife I'll go fish saturday, since the rains expected Friday...but, NC might have all the wickets open, so might pop down to Pike Island, haven't been there for a couple months be good/good fish'n <*})))<


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are a couple of the fish a buddy and i caught last week at new cumberland.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope everyone knows you are only allowed to keep 2 walleyes over 18'' when fishing the W.V side of the dam.

This past spring, I saw many tickets written and I clapped every time. I hate slobs who keep everything they catch and pay no attention to regulations. Big thumbs up here to the warden and to the W.V DNR for making these regulations to improve walleye numbers. I hope they eventually put in a size limit on sauger and the very rare river saugeye.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Procraft,
I've said it many times, people think with the Ohio tag, they abide by Ohio laws...Not So! And he will SLAM you.
Recondo,
Doing ok and the missus is still fighting cancer....winning at the moment. Been down to NC a few times, had both good and bad results. Will try one or the other this Thursday. Pike or Cumberland, don't know which just yet...


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good to hear about the missus, fish wasn't at Pike Sunday, maybe they will be somewhere for you,..Happy New Year to all'yall..be good/good fish'n


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Fished monday at n.c. fished hard for 4 hours from a boat couldnt get any action. I thought the high water would be the ticket but couldnt muster up a bite! Ther will be better days!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Fished NC dam Saturday from 12:30pm-5:00pm. Beautiful weather, but NO fish and NO bites. There were a bunch of guys down there, and everyone had the same unfortunate report. I will likely limit my trips down until March.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

did you fish ohio or wv side thought about going down there this week.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

went out this morning after i got there found out it was a bad idea it was way too clold ended up cold and stringerless haha


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Was no one catching any? How was the water? It has been really muddy lately. When I normally the time to catch them?


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Austin..I couldnt agree with you more. I think I will have the GW's number on speed dial this year!! You know me, I am for the guys in green!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yes! We will keep a close eye on people, pays to be friends with the guys in green.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

And that is something to be proud of? There are a lot of things in my life that I am proud of but I can live without being friends with the guys in green. I am sure there were fish fryers before there were fish huggers. I hate to hear people worried about someone else catching a fish. Starvation and jealously kills.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fish Assassin said:


> And that is something to be proud of?


Symptoms of a lack of self worth...:T


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

some of the "guys in green" are cool!


----------



## riverrat101 (Feb 20, 2010)

Procraft- Sauger have a very high mortality rate in the Ohio River. The majority only live 2 to 3 years. A size limit on sauger is just a waste of a great natural resource.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Fish Assassin said:


> And that is something to be proud of? There are a lot of things in my life that I am proud of but I can live without being friends with the guys in green. I am sure there were fish fryers before there were fish huggers. I hate to hear people worried about someone else catching a fish. Starvation and jealously kills.


Assassin, 
I think you are right that there were fish fryers before fish huggers, but contemporary resource policy can't be watered down just to changes in cultural values regarding fish...although they certainly play their role. While there were (and still are) fish fryers, there was also much less access to our natural resources, as well as a smaller population of anglers and in general. What does this amount to...less pressure, but more harvest per angler. Add to that a lack of empirical evidence in the past upon which to make harvesting decisions, and you realize why we've entered what seems like a much different era. The men and women in green are there to enforce harvest laws that take into account these factors in the context of a much higher--and ever-increasing--demand on a scarce resource. 

Making regular use of a collective resource can be a great thing, but it does mean a small sacrifice for all involved. Not only would a free-for-all policy quickly eradicate any viable gamefish populations, worse yet, a privatization of natural resources would mean those who rely most upon fish for food would be denied access altogether. I'll do my part to keep it collective.


----------



## riverrat101 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am a big fan of bag limits to protect the resource, but a size limit on the sauger would be a waste. With the mortality rate they just go to waste, although I guess the cats would be better fed! LOL! The management of wildlife has greatly increased. DNR does a pretty good job. I would like to see the lake erie spawn protected though. Ohio is the only state that allows people to rip a bunch of jacks off the reefs. The huge females get harvested regularly, especially during the PWT tournament they have every year during the spawn season. They practice catch and release. It is a big comercial thing for area business. I stay away from the maumee zoo, way to many people and its really not that good for the fishery. I eat the hell out of those river sauger though! LOL!


----------



## riverrat101 (Feb 20, 2010)

I meant to say the PWT doesn't pratice catch n release. They donate the fish to the homeless shelters.


----------

